# Social experiment..



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

While at dinner the other day, my wife and I had a discussion, anyway, I said to her, I bet if you dressed sexy and went to a nigth club, no one would pick you up or try to if she sat at the bar. But then I said, I bet if you went to a Hotel in Downtown Atlanta and sat at a Bar/lounge table by yourself in normal everyday clothes (a nice dress or blouse and pants) reading a book with a drink. I bet dollars to doughnuts at least one man will come over to you and talk or try and buy you a drink.

She thought about it for a while and said, your probably right, but why? and I said, well becuase at the hotel you ahve business travelers from out of state here for a convention or business meeting and some will be married men looking for a date or just someone to talk to, and your cute, sitting alone at a hotel reading a book....prime target.

She says, nah...would never happen.

So we made a bet, we found a hotel in Atlanta that has a great bar/lounge area, I said that if she sat for 45 minutes from 5- 5:45 PM that someone would come over and talk to her or offer to buy her a drink. I shot for 90 min but she negotiated it down to 45 Min. Now She has the option to take the drink, talk or shoe him away by saying, I am waiting for my husband. (which is what she will do, unless brad Pitt) 

But for her trouble in this experiment she will gain a night out witht eh kids, we will get a hotel room in a posh hotel, a Sweddish Massage and facial appointment and also dinner at a fancy place.

Only requirement is that she sits alone in the bar area alone with a book and a drink for 45 min.

I am curious tot he results of our Experiment, I said at least two men will attempt to pick her up and both will probably be married. She disagree's....lol

thougths?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes why ? 

I dont get why you want strange men trying to pick up your wife !


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

It sounds fun, but you will have to be the one to pick her up at the end of the 45 mins. I have thought about a similar role play, but never dared.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

GA,

Your a wild man! and secure in your marriage~


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

The reason men will pick up the conservative bookworm over the hooker type are many... for one cost...
hookers cost money also
is the STD factor... most men will figure woman alone reading a book minding her own business is not there for the sex business,
and not full of STD's the "working" girl might have.
Very strange experiment... sounds like you want to pimp your wife out or something.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

i bet you 2 would be a riot to hang out with


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its kind of weird. :scratchhead:


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

OMG, this is funny wife and I in nightclub and I went to the restroom. This guy asked my wife to dance, it was like getting rid of a tick. He was stuck on my wife all night.

Funny thread.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry thought I clarified that...

If a man were to try and pick her up, she would say, " I am waiting for my husband!"

and yes after the 45 Min we would go to dinner.

yes we are secure in our marriage, and yes it is a little weird...lol

but again this is something we can handle, not every couple can.

I am not pimping out my wife, If I were I would be rich...lol


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> but again this is something we can handle, not every couple can.



would be more specific to say: most couples wouldn't want to.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well I understand my wife is a very beautiful woman, she is hit on all the time while working.

I've had many men throught eh years tell me she is georgous.

I know that, I understand it. But being of scientific minds, we are curious to our experiment.

It's a study of human nature, plus if I was not comfortable with my wife, if I thought she would "run off" then I would of course not do it.

But it is fruitless to discuss that here becuase 90% of people on here are not in a comfortable relationship, something has happened in their to cause unstability. That is why they are on here.

It's just an experiment. PLus my wife gets a expensive spa treatment out of it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

But it is fruitless to discuss that here becuase 90% of people on here are not in a comfortable relationship


not uncomfortable all for experimenting ...just was wondering why !! what is the point of seeing who chats your wife up ?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

When other guys hit on my wife, it just reminds me I picked a keeper


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE=MarkTwain;57327]When other guys hit on my wife, it just reminds me I picked a keeper [/QUOTE]

:smthumbup: and your very lucky  

I dont get the encouraging situations .... i think if my hubbie suggested some thing alone the same lines id feel like he was pimping me off lol


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

omg... i want your clone! this would be so much fun


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry i am one of a kind....lol


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

It isn't weird. It's absolutely harmless, and it's reaffirming to both partners. There is no risk to either partner. 

The fact that they can discuss such a scenario in a fun, confident way is a testament to how well they relate to one another, and how safe they feel. They communicate. It's playful. It isn't about letting guys hit on your wife - it's about them. It's a little more exciting and creative than a walk on the beach, or a romantic dinner. Both of those options, are already built into the outcome of this 'date'.

GA has never made any bones about the sexuality that he and his wife share - and frankly, the fact that he _is_ open about it is a boon to the rest of us. I envy the relationship he has with his wife. I need to know that what he shares with his spouse is possible - and I wouldn't if he didn't talk about it here.

Many years ago my wife and I did something much simpler. We were walking at the beach. I suggested that she continue walking a distance ahead of me, and I would let her know if guys checked her out. Let's face it, a little validation makes everybody feel good. It's win/win.

Between GA, MT, RevitalizedHusband, and others I'm sure I'm forgetting, I like hearing that there can be sex - and plenty of it, after marriage - with your spouse.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> When other guys hit on my wife, it just reminds me I picked a keeper


thats odd to me that one would need external approval to know ones spouse is a keeper. It just makes me think you only want her because other people want her, not because you really want her. I had a boyfriend like that in high school. he only wanted to date me because his friend wanted to date me.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Blanca said:


> thats odd to me that one would need external approval to know ones spouse is a keeper. It just makes me think you only want her because other people want her, not because you really want her. I had a boyfriend like that in high school. he only wanted to date me because his friend wanted to date me.


I agree with you blanca.

Seems to me he sees her as an object, not a person, which is not good.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Blanca said:


> thats odd to me that one would need external approval to know ones spouse is a keeper. It just makes me think you only want her because other people want her, not because you really want her. I had a boyfriend like that in high school. he only wanted to date me because his friend wanted to date me.


Well... I have been with her 20 years, so it's hardly a flash in the pan. But I would still want her even if no-one paid her attention. Even if people crossed the road to avoid her. I was only pointing out that other people looking at my wife is a plus if it's anything, not a negative. I don't need her to be looked at.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Even if people crossed the road to avoid her.


well...at that point you might want to worry


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

cross the road to avoid someone, lol... reminds me when I lived up north and people actually walked outside. not too much of that here due to extreme heat and also crime...
I never see anyone walking, not ever. 

Can't wait to move !!!!!!! and get the heck out of here.


----------



## theBlameGame (May 6, 2009)

Hahaha! This is funny... Reading all the replies and comments. Well I think the experiment is interesting coming from a married woman. I would just feel bad about those men who sums up the courage to go up to your wife only to be turned down because of the "experiment". It does feel good to be admired by other people but let's all remember its the admiration from our spouse that's most valuable.

And for you preso... Where you movin at??? Haha


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Deejo, yes my wife and I are a unique couple, we are very comfortable talking about things that other people are not.

We haven't discussed a date yet, but we found the hotel in which we will do it in.

what women forget is that this is no different then everyday life for her, I mean she gets hit on all the time, especially at work. 

If we didn't fully trust each other then why would we remained married this long?

Trust, Communication and openess are the cornerstone of a marriage.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

GAsoccerman i think you should sit in the hotel lobby first ha ha !! see who hits on you ...its only fair to do the same would love to hear of the result !!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL I will be in the lobby as well at another table, who knows maybe some horny cougar will go after me...lol.

Women are more apt to hit on a man if they "know him" as opposed to a stranger, I've had plenty of female co-workers "hit" on me, but i'll just flirt with them and tell them they are naugfhty girls.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's a fun human nature experiment. I'd totally be in to it. They obviously have a very secure relationship, and a lot of fun together. I can't wait to hear how it ends up!!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK we have this planned out for our trip to NJ, when we are in Atlantic City without the kids for a night, we will try this out.

game on!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well take care  and we await results ....


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

It will be in about a month, ill keep you informed after July 22nd


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Well we are back from our vacation.

We had a great time on the Jersey Shore.

As we said we tried our "social experiment" to great success.

We went to the Borgota Casino & Hotel, got ourselves a room for the night. My wife put on a nice "cute" dress, nothing overly sexy, but showed a bit of skin. 

Anyway the casino has a bar inside of it, So positioned correctly I can play a card game while my wife sits in the bar and has a drink or two, luckily for her, they have slot machines at the bar  So she sat down by herself at teh bar, I sat in the casino where we can see each other. She ordered a French Martini. The game has begun...

Player 1...took about 10 minutes, before he walked up to her and chatted with her, She casually blew him off, saying she was waiting for someone, he was not a very good looking guy.

Player 2..A younger male came by and said something to her she laughed and also casually blew him off.

Player 3 about a half hour after player 2, he was a middle aged man, (40ish) well groomed, goodlooking, sharp dressed. Sat down, bought her a drink, asked her if she would like to join him for a late dinner, she passed and said she had to go meet someone, but he gave her his number and asked her to call him if her date did not show up.

She had a good time doing it and got a free drink. She felt very sexy after that, especially after the 20 something year old girls paraded through the lobby for the Night club.

She enjoyed a spa treatment the next day. I lost $300 to the casino.

In all a good fun night, she feels sexier then ever at 38 years of age.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome GA! This is totally something my H would do; he tells me all the time that he sees guys checking me out, but i'm oblivious to it. I don't much care, as long as he's the one telling me how sexy and hot he thinks I am, but I will admit, its nice to have strangers look at you and not automatically think "mom" when you're a mommy! 
Sorry you lost $$, but glad your wife enjoyed the spa!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

:allhail:

Well done. Were there bonus points if another woman hit on her?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

so did you enjoy ? and will you be repeating ? i can see how she enjoyed its always a good feeling to be chatted up .. how did it feel to you watching that ?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes it was a blast, I enjoyed watching her, she enjoyed the flirting. 

We will try it again in Atlanta someday.

Let's just say she her libido has gone up a few notches since that night.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

great result then  Im not sure id be brave enough to carry something like that off but i can see the appeal , glad you had fun


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea, it is not for everyone, my wife was nervous about it, but after a french martini, she became more brave...lol

it worked out well. Her confidence showed the minute the first guy came up to her, plus she could see me visually which was comforting to her


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah drink usally helps lol  gives you that little bit of courage


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

courage and sexiness....wahoo


it turned out to be a very good night and morning


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I think this was a great experiment. 

My wife is a very attractive woman. Although she still has a self-confidence problem. Guys check out my wife all the time, even when I'm with her. She sometimes is oblivious to it, sometimes she doesn't realize what they are doing.

A few weeks ago, we were walking together in the mall. She was wearing jean mini-skirt and a tank top. Nothing fancy, but she looked good in it. After a while, she turned to me almost pissed off. "Why do people keep staring at me, it's really annoying". I just look at her and said, "You don't get it, do you... They're checking you out!!!" Of course, she didn't believe me at first. I just kept telling her, just watch how they look at you. She finally started to get it. 

I tell her how beautiful and sexy she is all the time, but it really helps her confidence when she other people make comments or check her out. It's just re-assuring to her. So she knows that I'm not just saying those things "because I'm her husband" that they are actually true.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Id love my wife to be able to be confident enough to experiment in that way . She is so beautiful and sexy guys are always checking her out ...shes totally unaware . 

once left her outside a pub whilst i ran in to get some cigerettes and caught a gut asking if she wanted a drink ,, so shes definatly got it !! just needs more confidence


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Awww, HD, you hot mama, you! You go, girl!


:iagree:


----------

